# Poly blend shirts



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi folks, anyone know of a supplier who sell poly blend tees higher than 50/50? I'm doing dye sub. I know places that do 100% but I'm Not a fan of the blue specs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thx!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The blue specs are easily avoided if you lint roller the shirt prior to pressing.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

+1: lint roll them before pressing and the blue specs will be gone.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Next Level Apparel has a very nice 65/35 blend. Give burnouts a try as well!


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

How do the tri-blend crews from Next Level work? Does the rayon pose a problem?


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

Tultex has a 65/35 for men and women. Mostly heather colors though. It's okay, too light for my tastes. Here's a link:

Tultex 0241 / Men's Blend Tee with a Tear-Away Tag TSC Apparel


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

the best t shirt which I have had experience with when it comes to sublimation printing is XPRES tee - it has a 100% cotton inside (to keep in contact with the body) and 100% polyester surface (for the subli dye) - its a double knit fabric so you get the best of both worlds


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

BGSSUB said:


> How do the tri-blend crews from Next Level work? Does the rayon pose a problem?


Rayon is made of cellulose fibre. It's neither natural or synthetic fabric. It is so-called semi-synthetic. 
I have printed on poly/rayon blends only a couple of times - the result was a little better than poly/cotton and worse than just poly.

The fabric you are reffering to is essentially only 50% polyester, so you can expect a very "distressed" and faded look; however, it will be marginally better than 50/50% poly/cotton.


----------



## dyesubmariner (May 23, 2012)

Gildan and Next Level Apparel has 65 poly and 35 cotton shirts for men and women. They work out to be pretty good. Gildan is around $3.00 and Next level Apparel is around $3.50. Next Level has more choises but Gildan shirt is more heavier.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> The blue specs are easily avoided if you lint roller the shirt prior to pressing.


 what causes the blue specs


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

OSSKOBRET said:


> what causes the blue specs


Lint. Use a sticky lint roller on the shirt before pre-press. That'll take care of it.


----------



## wackhaus (Mar 30, 2013)

I've had pretty good success printing on poly cotton 50/50 this past week.
I press my shirts before sublimating, and have had great results producing pretty vivid color, but of course cannot achieve a full black, more like a 70% grey.

I set my temp at 400 and let it cook for a minute, sometimes i leave it in an extra few seconds. My paper gets thoroughly toasted, and releases MUCH of the dye to the garment without burning them.

sorry, forgot to add, most of the shirts i printed on were from next  white, and heather grey


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Ink Soup Jim said:


> If you can do an extra press before you sublimate there is a product that will enhance the ability to except sublimation onto a cotton/poly fabric. It is called Liquid CottonTrans Spray. It puts a poly resin into the cotton fiber of a shirt that is not 100% POLY. It will fade 5-10% after the first washing depending on the actual poly content of the fiber, but will look like 100% polyester beforethe first washing , so warn your customers.


Is the " Liquid CottonTrans Spray" your product that you are selling?


----------



## Rodney Daniel (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All
I'm using an 80/20 poly cotton blend on continuous printing at 206deg C and I'm still getting these blue marks. what can I do ?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Your air in the room is to dry.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Your air in the room is to dry.


Adding to your point, if the blue specs are not there on the material coming from the factory then they are happening because the t-shirt actually has an electrical charge and is attracting debris from the air.

Moist air the particles floating around are heavier and tend not to float around as freely and fall to the ground eventually. Dry air is more conductive to electrical charge.

Polymer is a plastic and plastic can develop a charge. If you pre-press a Poly t-shirt the pressure and temp can also "charge" a t-shirt that is essentially a plastic.

Pulling a poly t-shirt out of hot dryer you can get a good idea how much charge the shirt can have.

An evap type cooler can add moisture to the air as can a vaporizer.


----------

